# Snow is fun when you got quattro



## PasseLat (Feb 11, 2003)

Picture is taken on Audi Club Schweden`s ice track meeting in january 2005. The track was made on a frozen lake and was 3,5 miles long....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

